# 2007 Keystone Outback 21Rs (Georgia) - Excellent Condition



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Just lowered price:
We are selling our 2007 Keystone Outback 21RS camper. We are the original owners and the camper has been maintained very well and is in excellent condition. We have added several upgrades as noted below. We are selling because the camper gets very little use and needs a good home. Please txt or call four-zero-four, three-two-six, eighty-four-zero-six or respond via email with your contact information.

$11,300 OBO

Features:
• Queen bed, 2 bunk beds, dining table that converts to bed, sofa that converts to bed (sleeps 8).
• Cabinets in Queen bed area along with small book shelf.
• Two storage compartments underneath dining table seats.
• Outside awning.
• A/C with ducted vents in ceiling and remote control. Larger unit cools excellent and has high/low/automatic fan speeds.
• Gas heat with ducted vents in floor. Heats very well in the cold winters.
• Refrigerator and Freezer that run on either electric or gas (allows you to operate while traveling).
• 2 30 Gallon LP tanks.
• 12 volt full size battery.
• Microwave.
• Dual kitchen sink.
• Ceiling vent in main living area and also bathroom.
• Sky light over shower in bathroom.
• Gas Range and Oven inside camper.
• Range vent hood with fan and light.
• Hot water heater with both Gas and Electric.
• AM/FM/CD player.
• Full bathroom with shower, sink, toilet, linen cabinet.
• Wood look flooring.
• Outside cooking area with 2 gas burners and water.
• 40 Gallon black water tank.
• 40 Gallon grey water tank.
• 50 Gallon fresh water tank with electric pump.
• Lower bunk bed folds up to give you storage space. There is access to this from the outside via a small door.
• Clothes closet with glass mirror.
• Smoke detector, Carbon Monoxide detector.

Upgrades:
• Stabilizer jacks with cross support bar system, takes all rock out of camper when it is parked, feels very stable. 
• Electric tongue jack.
• Reese Dual Cam towing hitch stabilizer system.
• 4 new radial tires (Maxxis).
• Removable curtains and curtain rods to the bunk bed sleeping area. This allows privacy for someone sleeping in the bunks.
• Stainless steel cover for outdoor gas stove.


----------

